# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  دانلود : socket programming

## Sajjad.Aghapour

سلام دوستان.این مقاله رو از یکی از دوستان برام میل کردن.امیدوارم به درد دوستان این سایت هم بخوره......
این مقاله فارسی هست و نام نویسنده اون در داخل مقاله ذکر شده...
موفق باشید

----------


## silverhand

thanks to you

----------


## pedram5055

ممممممممممممممممممممممممن  ونم داداشششششششششششششششش

----------


## acilios

سلام.

1- C#‎‎‎‎ Network Programming by Richard Blum :
http://acilios.persiangig.com/Progra...ichardBlum.rar

2- TCP_IP_Socket_In_CSharp :
http://acilios.persiangig.com/Progra...Programmer.rar


امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره.

----------

